# 2.7T Vac Issues / Wanting to get rid of SAI & EVAP- Any Advice?



## cabrioletme (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello all- Bought a 2.7t Allroad project and I'm getting around to working on it.. Coming from 3 1.8t's, this things packed in there. Previous owner did a timing belt on it (Hopefully, reallly hoping, that it's on time), and afterwards could not get it running right. He thinks its something to do with a loose vac hose or something installed wrong while putting back together. 

I've found quite a few loose connections and bad hoses, so I'm hoping the same.. Really hoping its not off time. 

It'll start after lots of cranking, barley run and burn a lot of few smoke.. The oil had a significant (quart + judging by the dipstick) amount of fuel in it. Changed the oil, and the spark plugs.. 

Now I'm going to hook all the hoses back up snug and tight and see what is to come- Which brings me to my question- 

What vacuum lines can I plug/pull/rid of? No emissions testing in the state of Indiana & I would really like to delete all the SAI/EVAP things that I can just for simplification and peace of mind. 

Any guide to do this or advice on my problems? 

Thanks!


----------



## cabrioletme (Mar 21, 2010)

Bump- Got new plugs put in and everything hooked back up, got it to start right up.. 

However- Smoking insanely, more than I've ever seen anything smoke lol. White smoke, I'm assuming its fuel but not sure? And runs poorly, mininum throttle response and rev's very slowly. Rev's to about 4k and thats all.. No tremendous terrifying motor noise, sounds normal.. 

I'm not 100% but right now I'm guessing PO failed to get it timed correctly when he replaced the belt, Causing premature/post detonation? 

Any opinions agreeing or opposing this would be appreciated. 

Also how difficult is it to retime? Not worried about getting the front clip off, just the act of actually timing it. 


Thanks-


----------



## cabrioletme (Mar 21, 2010)

Bumpbump


----------

